# LGD Bonding?



## bender797 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have found an ad in the paper for a trained LGD for sale that was with goats. they are selling off their goats and are getting rid of him too. would it be possible to put him with sheep and have him bond with them like the goats? ive never had an LGD and want to get a fully trained one so i can put my sheep in a bigger pasture this spring and not lose them all to the coyotes. thanks


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't know the answer. I've never heard of this being done before. Could you purchase a couple of the goats and mix them in with your sheep? I wonder if that would do the trick.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

he will bond with his new charges. Just don't expect it to be immediate. pen him near them and supervise him while he's with them for a while.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Find out what breed LGD it is? Do some research if you're not familiar with LGD's. Go see him in action. You'll still probably have to do some training to acclimate him to you, your land and your animals.


----------



## bender797 (Jan 15, 2013)

ok cool i didnt know if the switch to a differnt species would mess with him thanks


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, just do your introductions well. Let him get to know you, and get used to your stock before throwing him in there. My Maremmas guard sheep, free range chickens, goats and calves...as well as any kittens on the ranch :thumb:


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

We started with sheep and later added goats with no problem.

Anita from Idaho
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
www.gndt.net/dan-ani


----------



## RedRidge (Jan 28, 2013)

When you say "trained"... How old is he and what breed?
The transition from goats to sheep is no problem but the word "trained" worries me. 
I'd want to know their definition of trained. 
Jmo


----------



## bender797 (Jan 15, 2013)

hes in the pasture with the goats 24/7 hes a great pyrenees/maremma and hes 3 1/2 years old. i used the term trained as in i could buy him and introduce him and not have to raise him from a puppy


----------

